
EU Plans Ban on US Travel to Europe - jmspring
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/23/21300747/european-union-eu-ban-us-travel-coronavirus-reopening-borders-draft-list
======
buboard
"The EU" can't enforce this list to member states - it's up to each government
to act. it also can't "reinstate stricter borders" \- EU is not a government.

It's not surprising that countries want to avoid travelers from infected
countries though. There are already tourists with infection that tried to
"sneak in" to the south by traveling through germany for example.

Going forward, containment a-la new zealand seems to be the most viable
economically solution for reopening, even if tourism is gone for a year or
two.

~~~
snogaraleal
Amateur journalists use the term “EU” to refer to anything and everything
related to Europe: the Commission, the Council, the Parliament, the National
Governments, the ECB, etc. Sometimes even the continent of Europe is referred
to as “the EU”.

I guess in this case EU would mean the EU Commission. But yeah it’s just a
recommendation to the governments.

------
MR4D
I presume Sweden is on the list too, since their numbers are worse per million
inhabitants than the US.

~~~
rurban
The risk are the absolute numbers, not the relative. If it were the relative
numbers most Western European countries are on the very top. Esp. the EU
country itself, Belgium, which is still leading the Top rankings of poor
COVID-19 response due to their habit of mask sharing in infected nursing
homes. No budget for masks, become world leader in COVID-19 deaths.

Also Swedish tourists are allowed to travel to Germany for over a month now,
due to a famous high court decision.

